

Hong Kong businessman buys US$15m black diamond iPhone 5 - ForFreedom
http://asia.cnet.com/hong-kong-businessman-buys-us15m-black-diamond-iphone-5-62221136.htm

======
pm24601
Yeah, but what will it be worth when the iPhone 6 comes out?

